# Looking in Maine!



## Gimli0317 (Mar 11, 2013)

Seeing as I can't get the search fuction to work, I am posting here.  Looking for a 3.5 game within 30 miles give or take from Dover Foxcroft, Maine.  Just moved to Maine and I don't know anyone lol.  I might be open to other games as well but my first choice would be 3.5.


----------



## sheadunne (Mar 12, 2013)

I just moved away from Maine. Check out Crossroad Games in Standish. They'll help you out. Also their is a big meetup ground in Scarborough. I know these two places aren't "right next door" to you, but a lot of people travel to Crossroad Games from all over the state. I know there's a game store in Bangor, but haven't been there myself. Game Citadel I believe. I used to live in Southern Maine so most of my information is from that area. 

http://www.crossroadgames.com/home

http://www.meetup.com/sgamers/

http://www.gamecitadel.com/

Good Luck!


----------



## Gimli0317 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot for the information!  I'll be checking that out!


----------

